# Forked Thread: Welcome to Furyondy CY591 (campaign log)



## Nicolas (Feb 18, 2009)

this is my first carachter of this campaign. 

His name + title is: 
Most honourable sir Anvil Burnheart of Crockport (fg1, LG)

for the next level i want Anvil to multiclass in a Paladin but i 
wanted him to have a couple of mounted combat feats at first level so i dicided he starts with one level fighter. 

his statistics are: 

str 16
dex 10
con 12
int 10
wis 13
cha 13 


Forked from: Welcome to Furyondy CY591 (campaign log) 



			
				Nicolas said:
			
		

> Anvil is of gentry and has at present the title of Knight Commander. Its father was the war hero Landon Burnheart (fg7, pal1, KoF8), who fall in battle during the Great Northern crusade. His mother is Lady Amondela (ari5, LG) and stays at the moment in the country house of the family Burnheart, which is lain in Chendl. Anvil has grown up the younger of 3 (Anmar Fg 5, Clc 5, KoF5 LG) and (Leonard fg 6) brothers in Chendl. Its father and 3 brothers have fought in the Great Northern crusade, to which Anvil have lost its father and youngest brother (Leonard). Anvil has not taken part in the Great Nortehern crusade, so that the life of one heir would remain, should all others die in the war. This fact has always frustrated Anvil, because he gladly wanted to fight side by side with its brothers and father against the hordes of Old wicked. After the news of the death of its father and brother Anvil had experienced a difficult period of mourning and grieve. The world could no longer make a difference to him and Anvil withdrew himself more and more on its chamber in the country house of the family Burnheart. All this changed when his brother Anmar returned and taught Anvil in the leathers of Pelor. The reunification with its brother and the light of Pelor gave Anvil strength to come from its dark valley. As from then Anvil recovered its lives strength. This is also the period when Anvil met Alysia. At this moment she was in leathers with the cleric of Pelor, which helped Anmar to let Anvil find his slightly. Anvil has become friends with Alysia during this period and will do everything to protect her during combat but also in daily living.
> 
> King Belvor wants its realm firstly rebuild of damage that it has suffered by the armies of Iuz. The many chaotic participants of Thrithereon want to sail another rate however and want to bring the war to the country of Iuz. This is also the way of Baroness Jelleneth Kalistren (Fg9, CG). To give its counterpoise and to exercise more control in The Barony or Kalistren he appointed Anmar Burnheart in 591 CY to Lord Major of the city Crockport. This was politically a coup of king Belvor, because in this way he has a charismatic person who can slow down Baroness Jelleneth in her ideas. Thereby is Anmar a doughty brawler who can jack up morality and defenses in Crockport. Anmar has taken Anvil along with him and sworn him as a lieutenant in its army. This way Anvil can make himself better loose of its difficult task and aim at the destruction of the armies of Iuz. Crockport however still lie in ruins. The city has suffered large losses during the war and is damaged for a large part when the city was reconquered. Such as truth spirit of furiondyuns become, the people have not delivered their selves and have started with rebuilding the city. There is something ghostly and battered to Crockport for people who enter the city for the first time. Relatively little simple buildings are habitable. A small garrison of approximately 850 man inhabits the citadel, an inn looks after food and drink for the inhabitants and visitors, and a small market town keeps
> the trade living.Anmar and king Belvor have massive plans with Crockport and in the future if the city is rebuilt they want to launch another military offensive from this city
> ...


----------

